# House Hunters in SA



## Michelle Leopard

If you are currently looking for or have recently bought a home in South Africa, we would like to put your story on TV! 

Our hit show is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families to share their story about moving abroad. Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. Contributors should be fluent in English.

If you are interested in participating with our show or learning more, please send an email to [email protected]. Please include your contact information, the locations you are moving from and to, and a picture of your family and your property.


----------

